# Canadian Crossing-Slowdowns



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I just received information for anyone crossing the US-Canadian border.

""The Canadian Customs workers are on a "job acction" and there are predicted major slowdowns at the border crossings.""
















I assume this is some sort of strike, I will be leaving even earlier now (4 AM tomorrow). Hopefully it won't be too backed up.

Good luck to anyone crossing.

The fish and cold brews are calling my name for the next week. Yiippeee!!!

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin, don't know if I'll catch you before you leave or not, but we did sit in line a little longer for Canadian customs then we did for US on the way back. About 20 mins I think.

If you do get to see this before you leave, the name of the Boat tour we took was in fact Parkway Boatlines, and they depart from the Ivy Lea Resort Marina on the 1000 Islands Parkway.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin

Enjoy your trip. I crossed 3 weeks ago and it only took me 10mins both ways.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Coming home on Saturday, we sat for 1 hour before being able to cross the first Canadian bridge. Took 20 minutes in customs line. The line going into Canada was about 1 mile long, never saw that before, I would guess it would easily be a 1-2 hour wait going in.

Glad to carry my own bathroom when stuck in traffic.

KS


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Crossed into Canada on July 17th, at Blaine Wa, took about an hour, but I think that is about the norm for that crossing as it is supposed to be the busiest crossing west of the Detroit area. 
Coming back we crossed at Osoyoos (N Central Washington), it took the DW longer to go through the tax free store than it did the US Customs. 
If you go to Canada you should rember the mad cow ban is still on, with an import restriction on canadian beef, pork, chicken and eggs. The DW was less than happy to donate a couple of pounds of canadian hamburger to the next customs staff BBQ.

Dean


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Dean,

You bring up an interesting point. Would there be an issue with a Canadian bringing Candian Beef across the border for personal consumption? We are headed to Darien Lake at the end of the month. Wondering if we will be barred from bringing meat into the US?


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Wayne, 
I think the ban applies to all coming into the US from Cananda, regardles of citizenship. I took a quick look at the US Customs website, in their search engine I entered mad cow beef ban and got 750 responses







, none of which I actually read. So, I guess if I were coming into the states from Canada, I would just wait till I got here to buy whatever meat I needed. I know, I know, hard to beat that Alberta beef, and Sleeman's Honey Lager







ain't bad either.

Good Luck

Dean


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks, guess I'll leave the meat at home and just bring beer


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

We need beer for the bbq to turn on!! No beer no heat.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Wayne,

If I understand correctly, if I head to Darien Lake at the end of the month you are providing cold refreshments??





















You sure are swell....

We actually were considering heading there, Toby Keith has a concert there then, my wife wanted to go. We will see.

Kevin


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

LOL Snowman, my BBQ works that way too! no beer, we starve.

Kevin, hey I can't guarantee cold but if you are in the area I will certainly share some Canadian hospitality with you!

We are booked in from Tuesday Aug 31 thru Sept 3 on site 538. This of course is assuming I can work through the government red tape on my 1 year old's travel permit. Seems there is no record of her birth with any of the government agencies. Good grief


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay, go the red tape sorted out. We'll be Outbackin' at Darien Lake at the end of the month. WooHoo


----------



## wapiti13 (Jan 27, 2004)

We crossed into Canada at Niagara Falls on the 6th, total time getting thru was less than five minutes. Crossing back into US at Sarnia/Pt. Huron on the 10th, took about 20 minutes. They pulled over at least three travel trailers for inspection while I was in line. They seemed to be most concerned about food, fruit and meat.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

My brother had his fishing boat X-rayed on the way back in. They said looking for Zebra mussels on boats. I have heard of intense camper searches for illegal pharmeceuticals but didn't see any being searched.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What do they do about the zebra mussels that are in the St. Lawrence R. and the Great Lakes. Do the mussels know when the boat is crossing the boarder and just jump off.









We got through no problem at Thousand Islands Bridge crossing last month. I think the customs guys was tickled that my 3 yr old daughter offered him some of her skittles from the duty free shop.

Tim


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

Wayne
Are you staying at 6 flags Darien Lake. Every time that ad is on tv or radio, the music get,s me going. The kid,s both want to go. My wife has a fear that customs will tear trailer apart.
Paul


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Paul,

Yes, we are headed to Six Flags. We have some friends that have rented RV's at the Darien Lake campground and convinced us to go. We booked a site and this includes the admission to the park as well.

This is our first time at Darien Lake and will be our first time crossing the border with any of our TT's.

BTW, I bought my Outback from Camping In Style as well. I know that you and Thor also dealt with them. All in all, I can't complain with the service we received. I have some things that need fixing so I'll reserve final judgement.

Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Wayne,

You will like Darien Lake. From the campground to the park entrance is a flat ground hike, depends on where your campsite is, the wood sites are probably a good 1/2 mile away, the trailer rentals section is closer. I have camped there several times, tenting and my pop-up, it is a nice place. It is great that once you are in the campground you have free rain to access the park whenever you want to. I was tenting in a torential thunder rain storm and was watching the lightning hit the Viper roller coaster while my wife was bunkered down in the tent. She was worrying about the trees coming down and the river running through the site.

I am not a ride person, but really enjoy watching my family turn pure white when on the roller coasters. I am a people watcher.







The park food and beverage prices are the usual high for what you get. A bottle of water is about $2.50 or $3. We would take stuff and plan to head back for lunch and stuff like that.

Are you going to do the bungee swing? It can take up to 3 people and you get dropped from way up in the clouds and get to swing way out over the park, I think it was $50/person.

The kids waited one time in line for Superman roller coaster for 2 hours, if you go early you can avoid the long lines.

There aren't that many stores around there from what I remember. Last time I was there anyways.

I hope the weather is nice and hot otherwise the water slides will freeze your knickers off, the double tubes are fun with the wife. The kids waterland is awesome, I hung out in there for awhile shooting the water cannons at a bunch of youngins.

We might have to plan a trip there now.

Hope you have lots of fun and good camping.

Kevin


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Kevin, thanks for the info on the Park. I believe our site is in the wooded section so I'll prepare for a hike.

Uh Bungee swing is out .. I really hate heights.







If the weather is warm I imagine most of our time will be spent at the waterland. It'll be most suitable for the age of our kids.

Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Wayne,

In your pictures, what is above your slide out switch???? It looks like another switch.

Your kids are perfect age and will love Hooks Lagoon at Darien Lake, one thing you may want to consider, take goggles for them so when the water cannons and the huge barrel dumps it won't hit them in the eyes. Just a thought I just had.

Have a great time

KS


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Kevin,

It just a label that states that a battery connection is required to operate the Slide Out.

Thanks for the tip on the goggles.

Wayne


----------

